# Crow troubles



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

I'v recently started hunting crows and i'v put some time into it but I cant seem to kill one.

I have 6 decoy, a mojo crow decoy, johnny stewart call, and a owl.

i can get birds to come in once but if you shoot or if they dont come close enough they never come back. Do i need to stay longer?

I need some suggestions or decoy formations for different areas or calling sequences.

Some tips would be greatly appriciated!!!!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Brownits,

The style inwhich you hunt crows depends if you even need any crow decoys. For example: if you just "Run & Gun" for crows then crow decoys are not necessary because you only get one good crack at them. As soon as the crows clear the trees you whop em and then go find another bunch anywhere from 1/4 of a mile to 1 mile on down the road. Sometimes they will give you two passes (the same bunch you fired into) but this is not the norm.

If it were me I'd stay with the distress calls, fighting calls, excited crow calls because this brings em in pronto! For "Running & Gunning" you get much better results with the fighting types of calls. Next, you had better be hidden well so they don't spot you before they get into range.

Learning to shoot well is also very important and only comes with time!

Learning how to hold still until it's time to take the shot also comes with experience, especially if you have an old hand to show you the ropes.

Bob A.


----------



## joeroth (Dec 30, 2006)

Some friends of mine and I have recently begun crow hunting and we have been experiencing the same thing.
We do pretty well with calling them in and getting some shots off, but we don't get a lot of repeat flyovers. We had our best experience today hunting in the corner of a corn field. We actually managed to take some shots, then call them back in again maybe only 5 minutes after.
Is there a trick to doing this repeatadly, or is this something that can be considered out of the ordinary?
thanks!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Joe,

If it's a "Run & Gun" hunt then you can only count on one good pass (fly over) and then your done. Now if they don't see where the shooting is coming from then sometimes you can get them to come back for a second look, but this is not the norm in Run & Gun type shooting.

On flyway hunts it's pretty much the same, the major difference is that in flyway hunting you have a constant supply of new birds entering the area every minute or two for up to 2 1/2 to 3 hours in length.

Bob A.


----------

